# Better Wound/Post-Op Treatments...AmeriGel HydroGel Wound Dressing--Safer and More Effective



## NickZac (Aug 25, 2012)

Wound care is a huge issue for any pets and especially rabbits given their skin sensitivity. Good wound/post op-care can be the difference between a full recovery versus death from a reinfection or secondary infection. I was never happy with the products for wound care for my bun...but that has all changed as of a few days ago, and I want to share my story with the Community.

I've dealt with a recurring issue with my bun, Lilly. She loses all the fur on her butt exposing her skin...it then gets raw, and then becomes open sores, and then gets infected, and then has to be treated with antibiotics. For the most part, the normal Betadine/Provon scrub and Neosporin/Bacitration simply didn't do a whole lot...much like they do with humans. So she'd have a raw, sore, bleeding, and painful butt for literally a week at best, and sometimes much longer. 

So there has to be a better way to manage wounds...I hate seeing my bunny suffer and conventional treatments failed to bring a satisfactory resolution. Luckily, a better way does exist. 

AmeriGel HydroGel Wound Dressing is a hydrogel that is a broad spectrum antimicrobial. It can be used when others cannot (or shouldn't). Neosporin, Bacitracin, Lanacane, Staphaseptic, Cortisone, etc. all say "approved for minor cuts and scrapes" and most say "not to be used on deep wounds or burns". AmeriGel Wound Dressing is FDA approved for the worst of the worst, including: open, deep puncture wounds, diabetic ulcers of all stages, post surgery wounds, skin tears, 2nd degree burns, bed sores, VRE, and MRSA. Research has shown Wound Dressing's clinical effectiveness for all of the above. It has also been independently verified to kill over 99% of MRSA within 24 hours. Further protection against a reinfection or secondary infection comes from Wound Dressing's properties as a moisturizer, antifungal and debrider. So this stuff will effectively protect/treat virtually anything you may have, and it will do it fast. Over a period of 18 hours, I watched my bun's wounds go from open, raw sores, tears, and cuts to having a sufficient layer of regrowth/coating/closing to the point in which all of her distress was relieved...getting to that poing has taken over a week in previous years.

And here's the best part...its LD50 is N/A. It is classified as "not-toxic"...stuff like Neosporin contains ingredients that can be harmful (and fatal in larger quantities) if ingested, and even interfere with other oral medications. Wound Dressing has been used extensively with dogs, cats, horses, and rabbits (among others) and has established that the product is: 1) far more effective than anything else that should be used on non-human patients, and 2) far more safe than anything else.

I wish I had discovered this stuff sooner. It could possibly be used to avoid the need for a potentially harmful (orally-administered) medicine like Baytril. Wound Dressing has saved my bun a TON of suffering. The vet was so impressed with the speed of healing that they were asking ME about what I used and where they could get it from.I figured that with such a difference from other products that I would offer my experiences in that anyone is considering updating their wound care arsenal..


----------

